# Transportation



## ITS x MEE (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi friends

It's been 3 months I have been to Dubai,Currently I don't have any vehicle , so for time being I have to depend upon local transportation .


Is there any site,were I can get information abt RTA bus,dubai metro timing's and route.???.

I stay in Dubai International City,daily I see only 2 buses here 365 and X23. I wanna visit places like dubai mall,Jumeirah Mosque,Dubai Creek,Dubai Beaches and more..... Could anyone tell me about bus information which could help me reach at these places


Thank You.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

A very simple Google search seems to produce the following result....

RTA Portal - Home


----------



## ITS x MEE (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I tried google search and I saw few results showing RTA informations and about there travel planner.


I am not able to find timetables for bus,dubai.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ITS x MEE said:


> Well I tried google search and I saw few results showing RTA informations and about there travel planner.
> 
> 
> I am not able to find timetables for bus,dubai.


what about this part of the website dizzyizzy gave you?

Roads & Transport Authority


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ITS, there is no downloadable time table, you have to enter your departure point to get the information of the routes and destinations, but it's all there...


----------



## ITS x MEE (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank U for the info


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You're welcome, happy travels


----------

